# jre 1.6.0_24-c-l.msi installation package for JAVA



## winniebearong (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi,

I tried installing the java support for windows jre-6u24 but could not cos'
it require an installation package jre 1.6.0_24.msi which probably should 
be from Windows. Anyone can tell me where to get the download?

Thanks


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi winniebearong,

Have you tried completely uninstalling Java and then reinstalling it. (also remove any old Java updates that will be in there as well)

Start>Control Panel>Add/ Remove Programs and uninstall any Java(TM) that you see. Once that is done. Reboot and go to the Java site and reinstall it. It could also be your anti-virus that is interfering with the installation. Which anti-virus are you using?


----------



## winniebearong (Apr 8, 2011)

Did, though I completely remove Java (using installer and manually) until when I tried installing again, I could not due to the following error messages: as stated in the attached jpeg files.

any more bright ideas?

Thanks


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

So you have completely removed the existing versions of Java via Add/ Remove, but when you went to the Java site the download failed.

Can you try a manual install, but disable any anti-virus/firewall that may be interfering.



> Windows 7, XP Offline
> filesize: 15.3 MB


That is the one you need to download. If you can download it, nut are still having problems installing it, please post back. (keep the anti-virus disabled whilst installing)


----------

